# Day of Dread



## shilosmomma (Feb 28, 2013)

Last monday...Shilo took a turn for the worst and we had to put him down. Poor boy was on his last leg....they look in eyes killed me while we were in the vets office...hes in a better place now. No more pain for him. I miss his bounding paws following me. Him waiting by the door for me. Being my Muttly and I his Dick Dastardly. :--sad:


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you lost youre beloved Shilo, last week. It is so hard to let them go. Eventhough he is in a better place that is free of pain, I know that you're heartbroken. Thinking of you at this dark time.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry, I know it's such a heartbreak. Thank you for loving him enough to set him free from his suffering.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

It is a really hard thing to go through. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Puni Mama (Mar 16, 2013)

So sorry to hear of your loss. My girl is in her last few days now and it is so painful to imagine our home without her so my heart goes out to you.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm so, so sorry for you. hotel4dogs said it right - you loved him enough to set him free from his suffering.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Shilo's mom I'm sorry that he took a turn. I remember you posting a few weeks ago. I know it's so hard especially when you come home and expect to see them. Believe me, it takes time and you will adjust to the new normal but still miss them. I still have my trigger days and it'll be 11 weeks for me tomorrow. Take care and let us know how you are doing.


----------



## walter1956 (Feb 15, 2013)

There are no good words, I'm sorry for your lost. It's been 6 weeks since I lost my dog Tallie, still no good words.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Shiloh. As many on here have said, it's never easy. Run free, Shiloh!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

im so sorry for your loss. run free shilou


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shilo*



shilosmomma said:


> Last monday...Shilo took a turn for the worst and we had to put him down. Poor boy was on his last leg....they look in eyes killed me while we were in the vets office...hes in a better place now. No more pain for him. I miss his bounding paws following me. Him waiting by the door for me. Being my Muttly and I his Dick Dastardly. :--sad:


My heart goes out to you! I can feel your pain. I'm sure Shilo has found my Smooch and Snobear and they are romping at the Rainbow Bridge!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Shilo, my thoughts and prayers are with you.

Godspeed sweet boy.


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

So sorry for your loss of beloved Shilo.....he will always be with you in spirit..


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

You'll be with him again some day.


----------

